
Facebook Blocks Blockchain, Not ICO - robertosnap
https://medium.com/blockchangers/facebook-bans-legit-blockchain-conference-75ce0bce0328
======
datboitom
Probably not much can be done besides bringing more attention to this, gave it
an upvote and clap.

